
TSMC to build 2nm fab in Hsinchu - baybal2
https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20200825PD210.html
======
ncmncm
Hsinchu, it turns out, is also on Taiwan. Pop 1/2M.

It seemed like building it on the mainland would be a mistake. I guess they
agree.

~~~
futhey
Majority of TSMC operations are in Hsinchu. The only TSMC fabs in mainland
china are a few generations old (14nm process). Nothing state-of-the-art will
ever be made there, the joint-venture just serves some cost efficiencies for
low-end chips (otherwise they wouldn't be competitive).

2nm, 3nm, 5nm fabs are all in Hsinchu. 5nm fab could come to the US (AZ)
eventually, but basically only if it fits in to specific supply chains
(Apple). It was only announced to curry favor with the government (focus on
jobs, not IP), and may not even ever be completed.

3nm is the next area of focus for competition between TSMC and Samsung
(2021-2022). 2nm is just aimed at refining the technique for future production
lines (2023-2025). This isn't production capacity yet.

------
bigbluedots
That is a really tiny fab

------
intc
[https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3995404](https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3995404)

